# قنديل جمعه ختام الصوم



## nonaa (10 أبريل 2009)

قنديل جمعة ختام الصوم :

من المعروف أن كل الأسرار يجب أن تتم فى الكنيسة ، ولما كان سر مسحة المرضى يشذ عن هذه القاعدة لأن المريض لايقوى على الحضور للكنيسة ويطلب ممارسة هذا السر له فى البيت ، لذلك قررت الكنيسة أن يعمل هذا السر مرة واحدة فى السنة فى الكنيسة وإختارت له يوم جمعة ختام الصور ، ويسمى القنديل العام وذلك لما يأتى :1-
1- لكى لاينسى الناس سر مسحة المرضى وإنه أحد أسرار الكنيسة السبعة وهو سر هام ولازم لكل مؤمن لنيل الشفاء .

2- لكى يحضره جميع المؤمنين ويستفيد منه من لايستدعى الكاهن فى البيت لعمل قنديل خاص .

3- لأنه ممنوع عمل سر مسحة المرضى فى أسبوع الآلام حتى تهتم الكنيسة بصلوات هذا الأسبوع العظيم وتنقطع للتأمل فى آلام المسيح وبركات سر الفداء وعمل الخلاص ، فتعمل الكنيسة هذا القنديل فى جمعة ختام الصوم حتى يدهن بالزيت جميع الحاضرين فلا يحتاجون لعمل قنديل فى أسبوع الآلام .

4- يعمل فى الخورس الثانى بين رفع بخور وقداس جمعة ختام الصوم .

5- إختارت الكنيسة هذا الوقت لأن المؤمنين يكونون فى نهاية الصوم الكبير بصومه الإنقطاعى الطويل وقداساته المتأخرة وصلواته الكثيرة ، فيكون الناس فى قمة الروحانية .

6- تكون الصلوات فى هذا القنديل بلغة الجمع فبدلاً أن يقول الكاهن " إشفى يارب عبدك (فلان) يقول إشفى يارب عبيدك الحاضرين " .

7- فى نهاية القنديل العام يتم رشم كل الحاضرين بزيت مسحة المرضى ويبدأ برشم الكهنة بعضهم بعضاً ثم الشمامسة والشعب ثم بعد ذلك يبدأون فى صلوات قداس جمعة ختام الصوم .


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا نونا على العلومة المفيدة ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## nonaa (10 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى joly
مرورك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رااااااائع يا نونا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2009)

جميل يا  نونا

شكرااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا نونا
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2009)

*معلومة رائعة نونا
مرسيه ليكي 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## grges monir (10 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل نونة
ميرسى ليكى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا نونا 
على المعلومات والموضع القيم


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (10 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل نونة
ميرسى ليكى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## nonaa (12 أبريل 2009)

اشكركم جميعا يا شباب
وربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## mero_engel (13 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسي حبيبتي علي العلومات الرائعه *
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك*​


----------



## ponponayah (13 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااا
ميرسى يا قمر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## nonaa (14 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك ميرو 
اشكرك بونبونايه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا نونا
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أبريل 2011)

*ميرسى خااااااااااااااااااالص للموضوع الرائع 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين*​


----------



## happy angel (15 أبريل 2011)

*ميرسى ياقمر معلومه جميله كل سنه وانتى طيبه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## soso a (15 أبريل 2011)

موضوع جميل وفى وقته 

شكرا يا قمر على المعلومات الحلوه ديه 

الرب معاكى


----------



## nahooda (29 مارس 2012)

شكرا نونا على المعلومات الجديدة


----------

